# Stopped Displaying Passenger Ratings



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

I drove last night, and I accept 100% of all rides, all the time.

Last night, the passenger ratings were gone. 

I'm sad.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Is this true?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you using iPhone?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Android app. They've updated it with all the new nonsense but I can still see ratings.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> Android app. They've updated it with all the new nonsense but I can still see ratings.


Sorry. My question was directed at sludge.

Few months before all passengers ratings were blocked from iOS. Because city of Chicago doesn't want drivers to discriminate based on ratings.

It doesn't affect android users in Chicago though. I was always able to see pax ratings on my android phone.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Chi-uber, yes, I'm using an iphone. The lack of a displayed rating started last night.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

wow they took away passenger ratings WTF? How are we supposed to protect our selves from ******bags and asshats like Benjamin Golden?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Bob Smith said:


> wow they took away passenger ratings WTF? How are we supposed to protect our selves from ******bags and asshats like Benjamin Golden?


You let them assault you in hoping he ends up being some high end employee with stacks of cash locked up in Swedish accounts. Then you quit Uber citing PTSD and sleeping with stuffed toy guns as protection.

Worst case scenario, it's a glitch that is going to be fixed. If not, all hell will break loose with Uber drivers bearing arms.


----------



## Sludge (Oct 5, 2015)

Clarification---I can still rate passengers. 

I can no longer SEE the passengers rating while I am going to pick them up.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So whats the point of rating pax? This now gives pax ultimate complete control over driver. Because if they have a 1.0 star they wont be getting canceling on and no delay getting an uBer.Most drivers pass on super low ratings of course


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

Sludge said:


> I drove last night, and I accept 100% of all rides, all the time.
> 
> Last night, the passenger ratings were gone.
> 
> I'm sad.


I was a long time looking for a thread related to passenger ratings not showing up. I am an android user and ratings disappeared since November and it's still the same. I emailed uber several times about this issue several times months ago and after several exchanges with uber support botnet employees I finally got a decent answer, but for me it doesn't really justify the reason for removing them in the first place.

It smelled more like Uber bs trying to be greedy as always so you don't discriminate riders due to a low rating. To be honest in the past I didn't accept anyone who fell below 4.1


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Well... That info goes, I will only pick up the ones with hot sounding names.


----------

